# Campos de golf de Uruguay



## Nanda35 (May 13, 2015)

*construcciones*

DSCF0173 by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr

DSCF0176[1] by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr

DSCF0182[1] by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr


DSCF0169[1] by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr

DSCF0172 by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr

DSCF0171 by fernanda cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Espectacular aporte Nanda.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Que buenas fotos nanda!!!!:applause:

La verdad que una maravilla este campo de golf! me encanta realmentekay:


----------



## Nanda35 (May 13, 2015)

*Club de golf del Cerro*

Hace un par de meses me invitaron a la reapertura del Club de golf del Cerro, fui más por una enorme curiosidad, porque para mi era medio como una leyenda urbana, nunca había logrado verlo, escuchaba que la gente hablaba de él, pero ni siquiera sabía para que lado quedaba-
Es un lugar esquisitamente lindo, bien cuidado,como cancha dicen que es mucho mejor que la que se encuentra en el parque de las instrucciones XIII, pero bueno, me anoto un poroto más, si habrá que recorrer y conocer nuestra ciudad, es chica, es recorrible, si encuentro las fotos las mando


----------



## Vaimaca (Jul 8, 2015)

Yo había escuchado de algunos golfistas que era muy malo, que el césped estaba mal mantenido y con pocos servicios.
Además el club tenía muy poco presupuesto.

Capaz que ahora cambió.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Pudiste sacar alguna foto Nanda?

Me intriga ahora que lo nombrás.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Se incendió el Club de Golf del Cerro

https://www.subrayado.com.uy/se-incendio-el-club-golf-del-cerro-n509036


----------



## Nanda35 (May 13, 2015)

pah, vi las imagenes y el casco o parador del club quedó totalmente destruído !



Fernando A said:


> Se incendió el Club de Golf del Cerro
> 
> https://www.subrayado.com.uy/se-incendio-el-club-golf-del-cerro-n509036


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Faaaaaa realmente una pena!


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

SebaFun said:


> Faaaaaa realmente una pena!





Nanda35 said:


> pah, vi las imagenes y el casco o parador del club quedó totalmente destruído !


Totalmente.

Me hizo acordar al Club de golf de Punta Carretas.

.


----------



## Sebas-1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

Una pena realmente. 

Lo que sí me llamó la atención es que nunca me hubiera imaginado que ese edificio era original y de 1905.


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

Sebas-1992 said:


> Una pena realmente.
> 
> Lo que sí me llamó la atención es que nunca me hubiera imaginado que ese edificio era original y de 1905.


Aparentemente la casa es posterior.

""Club fundado en 1905, con su club house construido originariamente en los Estados Unidos y traido en la segunda guerra mundial para su actual ubicación. Se encuentra totalmente preservada con sus características y materiales originales.""
https://www.clubdegolfdelcerro.com/



.Si fue traida de Estados Unidos, la construccion es probable que sea de madera y yeso, como es muy en comun en Norteamerica.



.


----------

